# Sidecar safety barrier



## Zirconia (May 13, 2012)

Sidecar crib question: has anyone devised a clever barrier to keep baby from rolling/crawling out when you're not in the room? Basically I want it to be a sidecar when I'm there, and a crib when I'm not. A pillow barrier has some safety risks and isn't 100% secure. Just wondering if any handy person has come up with something that's safe and easily (and quietly!) removable when I come to bed.


----------

